# Empfehlung Access Point mit LAN-Ausgang



## Llares (5. Januar 2020)

Moin zusammen,

Ich suche einen Accesspoint mit zusätzlichem LAN-Ausgang, da er zum einen den PC direkt mit LAN versorgen soll, zum anderen das Obergeschoss und den Garten mit WLAN. Die meisten AP haben ja nur den LAN-Eingang.
Anschluss per GBit-LAN. 

Hat da jemand eine Empfehlung für mich? Danke!


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*

Produktvergleich ASUS Lyra Tri-Band Set, 2er-Pack, ASUS Lyra Tri-Band MAP-AC2200, ASUS Lyra Tri-Band Set, 3er-Pack Geizhals Deutschland
Funktioniert bei mir prima, würd aber min. zwei Stück nehmen.


----------



## Frontline25 (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*

Falls dich ein Control interface interessiert, wo man später auch mehr als nur ein Access point verwalten kann:
Produktvergleich Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC Pro (UAP-AC-Pro), Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC In Wall (UAP-AC-IW) Geizhals Deutschland


(Zudem kann man das eine in die Wand einlassen, falls du das möchtest)


----------



## Llares (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*

QUOTE=Abductee;10157315]Produktvergleich ASUS Lyra Tri-Band Set, 2er-Pack, ASUS Lyra Tri-Band MAP-AC2200, ASUS Lyra Tri-Band Set, 3er-Pack Geizhals Deutschland
Funktioniert bei mir prima, würd aber min. zwei Stück nehmen.[/QUOTE]

Warum zwei? 



Frontline25 schrieb:


> Falls dich ein Control interface interessiert, wo man später auch mehr als nur ein Access point verwalten kann:
> Produktvergleich Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC Pro (UAP-AC-Pro), Ubiquiti UniFi AP AC In Wall (UAP-AC-IW) Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> 
> (Zudem kann man das eine in die Wand einlassen, falls du das möchtest)



Ich weiß, dass die Ubuquiti super sind, da das Teil aber nur für meine Schwiegereltern standard-Internetnutzung abdecken soll und auch kein Mesh aufgebaut werden soll, vielleicht etwas over- the-top.

Was haltet ihr von folgendem? TP-Link Omada EAP245 ab €' '91,02 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Abductee (5. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*

Ich kenn jetzt nicht deinen Grundrissplan, beim WLAN brauchst du aber nicht darauf hoffen das ein starker Sender alles abdeckt.
Kann natürlich gut gehen, wenn du nicht zuviele Wände dazwischen hast, wenn du aber mehr Abdeckung willst brauchst du eine höhere Anzahl an APs.
Du kannst die aber auch einzeln nachkaufen, im Set ist der Preis meistens besser.


----------



## Llares (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*

Der AP ist nur für 3 Räume des OG. Einfache Wände. Sollte zur Abdeckung reichen.


----------



## warawarawiiu (6. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*



Llares schrieb:


> QUOTE=Abductee;10157315]Produktvergleich ASUS Lyra Tri-Band Set, 2er-Pack, ASUS Lyra Tri-Band MAP-AC2200, ASUS Lyra Tri-Band Set, 3er-Pack Geizhals Deutschland
> Funktioniert bei mir prima, würd aber min. zwei Stück nehmen.



Warum zwei? 



Ich weiß, dass die Ubuquiti super sind, da das Teil aber nur für meine Schwiegereltern standard-Internetnutzung abdecken soll und auch kein Mesh aufgebaut werden soll, vielleicht etwas over- the-top.

Was haltet ihr von folgendem? TP-Link Omada EAP245 ab €'*'91,02 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland[/QUOTE]

Bevor du sowas teures kaufst, nimm doch gleich einen Fritz repeater... 1750 bspw. 

Einfach, plug and play - Einrichtung dauert 20 Sekunden.

Reichweite ist bei mir super.


----------



## Llares (9. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*



warawarawiiu schrieb:


> Bevor du sowas teures kaufst, nimm doch gleich einen Fritz repeater... 1750 bspw.
> 
> Einfach, plug and play - Einrichtung dauert 20 Sekunden.
> 
> Reichweite ist bei mir super.



Die hat nur einen LAN-Port. Werde wohl einfach einen Router nehmen und als AP betreiben. Denke z. B. an den Asus rt-ac57 oder 58. Der hat für den Preis sogar MU-MIMO.


----------



## warawarawiiu (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*



Llares schrieb:


> Die hat nur einen LAN-Port. Werde wohl einfach einen Router nehmen und als AP betreiben. Denke z. B. an den Asus rt-ac57 oder 58. Der hat für den Preis sogar MU-MIMO.



Du hast doch oben geschrieben, du brauchst einen AP mit 1x LAN Ausgang?

Der repeater nimmt das WLAN Signal deines Routers auf und gibt es per WLAN und LAN weiter. 

Wenn dir 1 LAN port zu wenig sind und du etwas mehr bezahlen willst:

FRITZ!Repeater 3000 | UEbersicht | AVM Deutschland

2x LAN Ausgang. 
3x WLAN sende/empfangseinheiten

Habe den repeater 3000 bei mir installiert und das ding geht wie sau..... Und nichts muss sich die Bandbreite teilen, weil das Teil mehr funkmodule hat als ein normaler repeater oder ein WLAN Router.


----------



## Cruach (12. Januar 2020)

*AW: Empfehlung Access Point mit Lan-Ausgang*

Hab seit Dezember den hier stehen: Asus RT-AX92U Router: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Nutze ihn genauso wie von dir beschrieben. Läuft perfekt!


----------

